# Do you tell them?



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm a survivalist, I find that I can never (never never) bring it up in my face to face conversations with other people (taboo). 

I'll freely talk about a nd with members on these board because most seem to have a grasp of survival and what it takes to survive. People here have never ostracized me or called me weird for saying I've eaten 12 year old Ramen noodles or saying I'd eat worms. It's okay here...no hate!

I guess what I'm asking is should I go against my instincts (a default position) and open up to those who could benefit from the knowledge. I want to help others, yet fear being ostracized. I think it's effed up.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't think it hurts to encourage storing extra food, blankets, batteries, water and medical supplies in the case of tornados, earthquakes, floods, fires, blizzards...you risk a great deal if you start talking about all the guns you own.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I'm a survivalist, I find that I can never (never never) bring it up in my face to face conversations with other people (taboo).
> 
> I'll freely talk about it with members on these board because you seem to have a grasp of survival and what it takes to survive. People here have never ostracize me or called me weird for saying I've eaten 12 year old Ramen noodles or saying I'd eat worms. It's okay here...
> 
> I guess what I'm asking is should I go against my instincts (my default position) and open up to those who could benefit from the knowledge. I want to help others, yet fear being ostracized.


I have opened up to 2 of my very best friends. One says God will take care of him and family and the other is too scared of his wife to act on what is necessary! A few of my neighbors are there with me we just happened to talk over time and they are ready too! I have decided to other than here just keep it quiet! I think it may be best to just remain quiet and continue to prepare!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Is this a lost cause?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I got a lot of funny looks, etc. when I mentioned I was stashing a little extra food 
away because Katrina scared me. I will talk to people but only if they mention 
they're worried about the way things are playing out nationally and globally. 
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/16420-convert.html


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Is this a lost cause?


I don't think so but I have to admit sometimes I think that! I am a positive person, I have survived an F5 tornado and a hurricane and I'm not done yet! I think it is necessary to prepare and be able to pick up the pieces on what is coming and evaluate then start to move forward. No one knows for sure but it is best to be ready and take care of family and friends if you have room for that!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I literally lost a few friends when I started to prep. Thing is they don't matter. They can't hang in my hood cuz I got a few shelves with extra food 30k rounds of ammo and water filters and purifiers? Preps just make sense. We seem to forget our grandparents did it and if you didn't you may not survive the winter. Never mind an economic collapse or worse. 

Fact is I don't see nuke attacks as an option. Dead slaves can't fill coffers. 

Study history. Every so often we have a reset. We are due. As smart as we think we are we only know about a fraction of a fraction of what is out there to know. 

Share emergency preparedness. 72 hour kits for the house. The car. That stuff makes sense to non preppers. If it opens other doors let them open them on their own. All you can do is show them it's there to open.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the way I see it if your friends dish you for what or who you are drop them like a sack of poop - I know it can be hard but there are friends out there who like the same stuff and have the same interests as you do.
I give everyone the benefit of doubt until they prove me wrong I don't necessarily have to trust them that is something that a person earns.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

If you are a survivalist then you can survive without your friends who thinks you are weird because you prep. When the time comes, you won't be so weird to them.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

When I started prepping a little more than 5 years ago now I had this same trouble. A fellow I met at church spotted me in a gun store and next thing I knew he brought up prepping and the church. This was an old church in a fairly large town, not Mormon but I know they are into preparations, but quietly our churches minister and leaders were in fact prepping. I was invited in. It made it easy. The group has encountered more then 80 people thru the church since I joined. I don't talk about it in public but am glad to amongst the church group and here.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Good for your church! Most won't even discuss prepping because it interferes with the message of salvation. I don't believe the two are mutually exclusive. If the rapture takes you there is no guarantee that the rest of your family will be coming with you - and you are supposed to provide for them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You have to strike when the iron is hot.
Just bringing it up out of the blue is going to put most folks off on the idea.
However, if some sort of "non-normal" event is going to happen/has happened, you have a supreme opportunity to bring it up.
If you know of an impending storm coming, likely flooding, unknown tornado risk, etc... you could make a mention about getting some extra food and water in case they can't get to the store for a day or two. Don't make it sound like they should be ready for Armageddon.
Also, if they comment on some disaster in another country, you can drop the seed of thought into their heads about what they'd do if that happened here. Make it sound like a game. Don't tell them it *could* happen here, even if it's likely. Just play "what if", and see what they say.

Baby steps.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy talks to no one but her sisters about being prepared. I have a number of friends that we enjoy talking about being prepared to survive, specifically about firearms. But only a couple of people know the full extent of our food, water, shelter, location and defense preps...and they are invited to our place should circumstances warrant.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Personally, when ever a tragedy in the news surfaces as a topic I use that as an opportunity to insert some "good ideas" about what a prudent person might do in those situation. 
While living in Japan in the 70s , I learned that, " when the student is ready, the teacher will appear"
You can tell someone something and either they don't want to know or they just can't grasp the need to know yet.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy talks to no one but her sisters about being prepared. I have a number of friends that we enjoy talking about being prepared to survive, specifically about firearms. But only a couple of people know the full extent of our food, water, shelter, location and defense preps...and they are invited to our place should circumstances warrant.


Prepping is something I've learned to keep on the down low. Nobody needs to know about my guns that's warrant enough for the crooked to come calling during normal times. I share ideas but not my inventory list. Which I started due to a thread on this forum. And I'm so glad I did.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I don't hide from any one.

I do always say, I hope that I never have to use my preps and your ability to watch the Simpsons and drink bear goes on into perpetuity. But I am prepared if it does not.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Sometimes I will casually mention the fact I have preps, but, I don't call them preps. I just say I used to be a boy scout, and it stuck with me. Kinda takes the edge off.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I only mention in passing that I have extra food and supplies because of where I live ( Houston= Hurricanes and flooding ) I just tell them it's prudent to be ready for such events. I don't talk about other scenarios. I never discuss the extent of my supplies or the weapons I have. Some know I hunt so they assume I have a gun or two. That's all. The only ones that know, really know, are my wife and immediate family. Wife is coming around and starting to realize the need. My brother prepares in California. Mom and Dad don't want to talk about it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

6811 said:


> If you are a survivalist then you can survive without your friends who thinks you are weird because you prep. When the time comes, you won't be so weird to them.


This is why I don't tell many people about prepping!

They might show up on my doorstep...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I tell people all the time... Usually when I am couponing and buying 50 bottles of apple juice or 200 cans of veggies on sale or when I teach classes...

I usually say something like this...

"I am a prepper, not the build a bunker in your back yard that you see on TV, but the kind your grandparents were after the great depression." I usually will follow it up with a question..

"DO you remember your grandparents having a lot of food put away?"

The more people who have stuff put - the better we all are


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

So far, . . . the only people I have found I can fully open up to are in cyberspace, . . . 

Mention some extra food / TP / water, . . . they're pretty much OK with that, . . . swing off into prepping, . . . be prepared to be called a fool, idiot, nut-case, . . . and who knows what else.

I prep for myself, my wife, my son, and my DIL, . . . nobody else, . . . because it seems nobody else cares. 

I have one brother that is kinda on board, . . . but that is all.

Congratulations to those of you who have a serious group close by.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The largest church group in my area is LDS, and you know they are into prepping. They don't talk about it either, at least those I know and visit with regularly haven't brought up the subject. So I've kept it under my hat as well. Maybe they are waiting for me to make the first move...


----------



## alexus (May 31, 2015)

I don't call myself a prepper, but a preparer. You should always be prepared for the worst and hope for the best. If I get strange looks I just tell people it's the British in me or remind them I lived in California for a while and there was always something happening in California (earthquakes, forest fires, floods, drought...).


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

People don't want to be prepared for disaster. But when it does happen then what? I would only share it with people you care about, close friends and family, and ones you would expect to take an interest.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I have in the past stepped into it sideways. Ask why do you carry a spare tire for your car? About that time the light comes on.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

I rarely bring it up to others, even if I wanted their acceptance I have found that those who like the idea don't have the motivation to do it themselves. It is usually followed with comments relating to "Well i know where I am going when the world ends"

No. Just no. 

I know the absence you're feeling. Girlfriend thinks I'm crazy and wasting money. Mother thinks it's a joke. Grandfather preps, but in a different way. Brothers think its somewhere between a joke and a game. I get it OP. Good luck. You might have better luck connecting with other people then me.


----------

